# Metropolis Ark 2 - now official



## Vovique (Dec 5, 2016)

MA2 teaser, gentlemen:


----------



## Vastman (Dec 5, 2016)

Oh my! Saving now... perfect! Started with Iceni...many many libraries ago... ARK 2 sounds like climate game over land...


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 5, 2016)

SOLD.


----------



## varnfake (Dec 5, 2016)

Wow


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Dec 5, 2016)

pp is the new ff?


----------



## Lee Blaske (Dec 5, 2016)

We're getting to a point where everything is covered so thoroughly, library developers must be really wondering what to do next.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Dec 5, 2016)

Yup, thought this was coming. Looks like its their Logeria. My wallet is scrambling for a hiding spot. Hoping for some mroe videos soon!!!


----------



## Lee Blaske (Dec 5, 2016)

What would be nice, though, would be if people actually explored soft dynamics in their mixes. I fear a lot of folks will be taking these soft sounds and making them loud with compression and limiting.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 5, 2016)

If MA1 was a must for trailer composers, this is looking like a must for underscore writing... Looking forward to it! Also curious which sections/instruments they'll sample.


----------



## Consona (Dec 6, 2016)

"Low dynamic epicness" sounds great to me. Shame those libraries are so expensive I cannot afford them.


----------



## zeng (Dec 6, 2016)

WHEN?!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Dec 6, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> If MA1 was a must for trailer composers, this is looking like a must for underscore writing... Looking forward to it! Also curious which sections/instruments they'll sample.



I guess to keep it consistent to MA1 that they will sample the same sections (exceptions might be the PRC, Guitars and Bass). Not sure if they will incoorporate new instruments like more Winds (Oboe, Flute, Clarinet).


----------



## mwarsell (Dec 6, 2016)

OT is upping their game with the marketing videos. However, I would've loved to see at least what kind of stuff is covered. Moreover, I think they should focus on completing the Berlin series to be te most comprehensive all-rounder orch lib out there.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 6, 2016)

Would be cool if both ARKs together would cover the whole dynamic range in combined patches. So if you want real dynamic there would be no more need to travel constantly between Berlin and the Tundra.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 6, 2016)

We are blessed with options courtesy of MArk1 and Albino1/One. I love both (all three) and AlbinoV.
MArk1 is actually my favourite library when it comes to instant gratification. 
My hope with MArk2 is that it is as immediate and that it covers different ground from AlbinoV - which I think it will - e.g. no evos but that choir - hopefully some other surprises in the instrument selections.

(I could live with a much shorter promo, bit more real world, bit less fluff)


----------



## milesito (Dec 6, 2016)

exactly what I needed. wow that last hit w/ the subwoofer! very nice  let along the vocalists...


----------



## rottoy (Dec 6, 2016)

Exactly what I've longed for ever since they announced Ark 1 last year. Pp forever!


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 6, 2016)

Yeah! I've been saying that MA1 is the world's greatest trap brass library. It sounds like MA2 could be great for all kinds of non-orchestral music, too.


----------



## Whatisvalis (Dec 6, 2016)

The video was ace - was that custom made?

Lovely sounds


----------



## zeng (Dec 9, 2016)

pre order strated.


----------



## Musicam (Dec 9, 2016)

50 euros of disccount for Ark 2 is a good offer if you have Ark 1?


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 9, 2016)

Flugelhorns, euphoniums, Wagner tubas, tubas, and even a bass trumpet. Man, with the exception of the bass trumpet it sounds like my suggestions were the inspiration to the soft, warm brass ensemble. This library was made for me and my work. They could have even included e flat tenor horns, aka alto horns also, but the Wagner Tubas are more hornlike where the tenor horns are more euphoniumlike. They were looking for an alternative for horns, and horn players can double on Wagner Tubas quite easily.


----------



## Trombking (Dec 9, 2016)

> Flugelhorns, euphoniums, Wagner tubas, tubas


 I knew this is a library for you . And for me Now I have to think about where I could find funds in order to buy this beauty...


----------



## Vastman (Dec 9, 2016)

Musicam said:


> 50 euros of disccount for Ark 2 is a good offer if you have Ark 1?


Well, on top of the 200euro discount... making it 250 off, I can't remember a better deal for this kind of product... remember, this some of this goes away at release...when they shift to intro price... probably 399 if Ark 1 is followed... then it'll be 599 instead of 349!

I bought in... dramatic issues are my meme these days

Just THINK of the multis you'll be able to construct with ARK1&2!!! Pretty huge, if you ask me.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Dec 9, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Flugelhorns, euphoniums, Wagner tubas, tubas, and even a bass trumpet. Man, with the exception of the bass trumpet it sounds like my suggestions were the inspiration to the soft, warm brass ensemble. This library was made for me and my work. They could have even included e flat tenor horns, aka alto horns also, but the Wagner Tubas are more hornlike where the tenor horns are more euphoniumlike. They were looking for an alternative for horns, and horn players can double on Wagner Tubas quite easily.



Yes! Now that is what I am talking about. I was trying to say that on the other thread, but you said it much better than me! This is the library that can do the Holst suites from a keyboard and more. It is beyond orchestra, which is what everyone focuses on. This one can do wind band. I can't wait for it to come out. Nice post Rodney.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm not quite getting this yet. Could you link some band or Holst or other passages that you think MArk2 will be great for...?

(I know it's guesswork, just would like to get more concrete)


----------



## Trombking (Dec 10, 2016)

With band he meant wind band/concert band which means that it consists of woodwinds brass and percussion, string bass and sometimes harp and piano. Euphoniums, fluegelhorns are a important part of the brass section. Gustav Holst(of The Planets fame) wrote two suites for wind orchestra


----------



## Hanu_H (Dec 10, 2016)

Tell me folks, Metropolis Ark 2 or Albion Tundra? The intro offer is really amazing on Ark 1 owners...

-Hannes


----------



## camelot (Dec 10, 2016)

I am quite torn about this. 
The complete package will create a lot of redundancy for me. But there are some elements I crave for. 
The choirs sound good but are quite limited in articulations with only one wovel and marcato +staccato shooting out random syllables. No need for a lot of patches like 3 pianos or 6 harps divided over the complete sound stage. 
Nevertheless, surely a great high quality product.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 10, 2016)

Hanu_H said:


> Tell me folks, Metropolis Ark 2 or Albion Tundra? The intro offer is really amazing on Ark 1 owners...
> 
> -Hannes


For me it was easy. I already have Ark 1 and all of the Albions. So, I'm in for Ark 2 at €349... 

That being said, if it were me _*and*_ I already had Ark 1, *and* I didn't have Albion 5 Tundra, *and* couldn't afford both, I'd get OT's Ark 2.

Why...? because I my _opinion_ it's probably less likely that OT has an offer like this again on Ark 2 than it is that SF has one later on...

I'm speculating here so please don't base your decision on what I think... I know I wouldn't...


----------



## NoamL (Dec 10, 2016)

It's cool that this library isn't yet another orch library that's redundant/competitive with everything else. There's some practically unique stuff here

Harps a6, pianos a3 (but see also Spitfire Swarm series)
Alto and bass flute ensembles
Bass & Contrabass clarinet ensembles
Wind multiphonics and chiffs
Euphonium, Wagner tuben, & bass trumpet ensembles

(but keep in mind that none of the instruments are fully dynamic)

There is also a VERY interesting and promising way of sampling Albion-style multi-section string patches where you use the close mics to change the balance of sections.

There are some weird things too. I don't like hearing basses on the left. Main issue though is that - reminiscent of Berlin Brass - the "advertised" dynamic level in the center of the modwheel UI... well, it doesn't live up to expectations. At least in the demo video, those string triple-_p_'s don't feel _nearly_ as soft and quiet as I know real strings can go. Tundra on the other hand definitely delivered on this.

I haven't purchased either one but IMO this library comes down to being "yet another cool thing in Teldex," while Albion V was "think of all the cool scoring applications this has." If you're already invested in OT/SF it's a nobrainer.


----------



## tigersun (Dec 10, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> For me it was easy. I already have Ark 1 and all of the Albions. So, I'm in for Ark 2 at €349...
> 
> That being said, if it were me _*and*_ I already had Ark 1, *and* I didn't have Albion 5 Tundra, *and* couldn't afford both, I'd get OT's Ark 2.
> 
> ...



Agreed. I also own Ark 1 and the Albions and you're pretty spot on. In the end each library is going to have it's own unique sound and especially Tundra. If you really want the Tundra sound you're going to have the get Tundra. In the long run getting Ark 2 now will save you money. 



NoamL said:


> There are some weird things too. I don't like hearing basses on the left. Main issue though is that - reminiscent of Berlin Brass - the "advertised" dynamic level in the center of the modwheel UI... well, it doesn't live up to expectations. At least in the demo video, those string triple-_p_'s don't feel _nearly_ as soft and quiet as I know real strings can go. Tundra on the other hand definitely delivered on this.



Maybe it's that triple-p isn't the same as the edge of silence


----------



## Vastman (Dec 10, 2016)

I have Tundra and just bought Ark2... I love this distinction: Tundra is like Fairies in a forest whereas Ark2 is the underbelly of chaos currently sweeping our planet... They are SUCH different libraries.

It's a real pleasure to read all the thoughts expressed in this forum, from so many vantage points... I often view in awe and truly revel in your reflections. Love this place, with all my heart. In many ways I'm the odd human among the bunch, steeped in none of the professional schooling/jobs most of you spawn from. I come from a singer/songwriter/science/analyst/futurist background... The high teck bob dylan world trying to speak to issues... so take that in mind when I say...

...Both are very unique, as has been talked about quite a bit on different threads. It truly boils down to where YOU are headed, music wise... are you doing nature shows? Showing the wonder of "life"? If so, Tundra is an eloquent pallet to play within... Indeed, I found it irresistable so bought it because I still hope fairies will come to our rescue! I love it's sublime soft spoken glistening aura . It represents the hopeful side of my spirit. I will continue writing to this part of my being, as it helps me retain hope in a future for younglings everywhere... Is this the kind of thing you're inclined to be working towards? If so, it's yours although I don't understand why you didn't get it at the way more lovely price awhile ago...

Now, given who I am and what I've passionately embraced as my personal focus, ARK2 shouts out with unabashed fervor, "we are in f'n trouble...." "watch out..." "wake up, you dumb f's" to me... It is a must have if you want to have a "voice" speaking to these ominous & perilous times we live in today... if you see yourself speaking to this, as a part of who you are, it's a must have... It lives in the world of Iceni, Ark1, and Trailer Brass (I only bypassed on the latter as it gave so little for the duckets/artistic pallet wise)

In other times, in a different world, I might not care about Ark2... but it is what it is and we are where we are and I am who I am and therefore, I must have it. Of course, the killer deal right now makes it easy!

Both are soooo unique... mentored by Straczynski I've found these words of his to be the crucial questions when pondering choices..."Who are you?", "What do you want?", "Why are you here?" "Whom do you serve" and, "Where are you going?"


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 10, 2016)

Vastman said:


> I have Tundra and just bought Ark2... I love this distinction: Tundra is like Fairies in a forest whereas Ark2 is the underbelly of chaos currently sweeping our planet... They are SUCH different libraries.
> 
> It's such a pleasure to read all the thoughts expressed in this forum, from so many vantage points... I often view in awe and truly revel in your reflections. Love this place, with all my heart. In many ways I'm the odd human among the bunch, steeped in none of the professional schooling/jobs most of you spawn from. I come from a singer/songwriter/science/analyst/futurist background... The high teck bob dylan world trying to speak to issues... so take that in mind when I say...
> 
> ...



Wow, heavy stuff... sounds more like Ark 1 territory if you ask me...


----------



## NoamL (Dec 10, 2016)

tigersun said:


> Maybe it's that triple-p isn't the same as the edge of silence



I'm just talking about stuff like this - not the volume! the tone and bow pressure:



That is _p < mp > p_. Maybe the lowest level is arguably _pp._ But the UI says triple pianissimo 

Real _pp_ and _ppp_ are feathery, ethereal and a little indistinct, because the players use less bow pressure. As bow pressure + bow speed is what determines the dynamic level. I feel that Albion captured triple-pianissimo very well... from what I heard of the demos. "At the edge of silence" is just marketing 

There are some really cool extended string techniques here though... like the "Firebird glissandos"



They sound as nice as the real thing!


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 10, 2016)

Why did I just watch the Patch Gallery video?! Now I need this as well! 
Sounds ridiculously great!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 10, 2016)

NoamL said:


> I'm just talking about stuff like this - not the volume! the tone and bow pressure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dynamics don't have objective definitions. OT decided to go with one definition of _ppp _and ended up creating a beautiful sound. If you think Albion V captures that dynamic better, then fantastic - just use that instead!


----------



## NoamL (Dec 10, 2016)

Sure, everything is valid and relative and point-of-view. Until you actually play that loud when the music says _ppp_ and then I assure you the conductor will yell at ya.


----------



## tigersun (Dec 10, 2016)

I do actually completely agree I just wanted to make a snarky edge of silence remark, as that always makes me laugh. It doesn't really seem to go too far down even past _p_ in the high strings. I think it's still a great sound, and other sections seem to have gotten that soft dynamic much better. 

I guess we'll find out once we get our hands on it and see how it really sounds. I really like the low strings at _ppp_ but it goes up to _mp_ pretty quick in the demo. Would be nice to hear some sustains kept at _ppp_. Or whatever the lowest dynamic is


----------



## John57 (Dec 10, 2016)

I was thinking about the possibilities if this library can deliver things somewhat like the beginnings of the German Requiem?


----------



## Fer (Dec 11, 2016)

while hearing the patch gallery video those super dark colours of John Williams war of the worlds ost came to my mind...


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Dec 11, 2016)

REALLY thinking about breaking the bank and getting both Ark I and II...I didn't spend that much (just Embertone Crystal Flute and Chris Hein Solo Violin) during the Black Friday craziness. That's my justification for seriously considering getting both Ark I and II.

I have other things I really need (Brass and Woodwind libraries, Spitfire Chamber Strings, Berlin Percussion...but I'm waiting to see what Cinematic Studio is going to bring to the table) but man...the intro pricing on Ark II is crazy, the discount for owning I, and I get an EDU discount as well. I almost HAVE to get them...

Sorry wallet...


----------



## samy (Dec 11, 2016)

Hat_Tricky said:


> .. but man...the intro pricing on Ark II is crazy, the discount for owning I, and I get an EDU discount as well.



But the EDU discount normally does not apply to special offers. Or did you get an EDU discount on the introduction price? That would be crazy


----------



## mwarsell (Dec 11, 2016)

Why High Strings? And Mid Strings (combined violas and celli, ugh)? And so forth? Why couldn't we have just normal (but bigger) string sections? Like 24, 18, 14, 8, 10 or something?


----------



## mwarsell (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm not keen on writing for the violas and celli in unison throughout a piece.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 11, 2016)

mwarsell said:


> Why High Strings? And Mid Strings (combined violas and celli, ugh)? And so forth? Why couldn't we have just normal (but bigger) string sections? Like 24, 18, 14, 8, 10 or something?


I think that's what the Berlin Orchestral libraries are intended to do (except for the bigger part). I think libraries like Ark I and II are more about experimenting with unusual orchestral arrangements for the purposes of film scoring. Hence the oversized brass sections in Ark 1 and the relatively uncommon woods and brass in Ark 2 etc.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 11, 2016)

This library is a production tool (or "instrument") and should be thought of in those terms rather than yet another complete orchestra offering which OT provides in their Berlin series. 

I'm not buying this because I use it to faithfully recreate the sound of a standard orchestra just like I don't with Ark I. Same applies to the Albion series. If I'm mocking up a piece for standard orchestra I use VSL or Hollwood series by EW.

I use Ark I for finish quality scores
Or ad music or whatever doesn't rely on realistic resources as far as real groups are concerned. I find it a little odd that some reactions are centred around how impractical this would be for real applications or It's measures against real group sizes. It is its own beast and I for one am delighted with its sound quality and combination of the orchestra resources.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 11, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> I think that's what the Berlin Orchestral libraries are intended to do (except for the bigger part). I think libraries like Ark I and II are more about experimenting with unusual orchestral arrangements for the purposes of film scoring. Hence the oversized brass sections in Ark 1 and the relatively uncommon woods and brass in Ark 2 etc.


Ha! I just basically said the same thing above.


----------



## mwarsell (Dec 11, 2016)

I get it but Berlin Strings has only 8 vl1 and 6 vl2. Hardly enough for symphonic writing. Somehow I thought the Arks would remedy this by giving us a proper-size string section with the normal layout instead of things like unison violas and celli.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 11, 2016)

mwarsell said:


> I get it but Berlin Strings has only 8 vl1 and 6 vl2. Hardly enough for symphonic writing. Somehow I thought the Arks would remedy this by giving us a proper-size string section with the normal layout instead of things like unison violas and celli.


I think the work around is dial way down on the close mic for the celli or viola, load up the same patch and do the opposite so you have more of a pure section sound rather than a blended one. 

I think it's fine- even with the Project Sam stuff, if I write using those combi sections and have to transcribe it for real orchestra, I know how to do that pretty quickly. to some folks who don't have the formal training or experience with orchestras, I can see this could present a problem should they need to transfer their Albion or Ark or Symphobia track to be performed by a real group. sort of a separate topic however.


----------



## mwarsell (Dec 11, 2016)

Yeah, just realized they have separate close mics. Does it have this for all groups? Can we do this with the 24 violins? 12 vl1 and 12 vl2?


----------



## Vastman (Dec 11, 2016)

Fer said:


> while hearing the patch gallery video those super dark colours of John Williams war of the worlds ost came to my mind...



I think you nailed it pretty good, to my ears!


----------



## NoamL (Dec 11, 2016)

@mwarsell has a point

a typical filmscoring orchestra would be


woodwinds a2 or a3, which is exactly what Berlin Woodwinds provides you
brass 4/3/3/1, which is what Berlin Brass provides (it even allows you to build larger ensembles up to an epic 8/6/6/1)
and strings somewhere around 16/14/12/10/8. Which is what Berlin Strings _*doesn't*_ do. In fact, the band is about half the size.
I know they chose a smaller ensemble to be able to have higher detail in the sampling process, but the comparative smallness of the strings really sticks out to me in "All-Berlin" mockups for example consider this piece (by @FriFlo)



(The mockup and composition are excellent, of course!)

A much larger string lineup with all of Berlin's brushes, maybe call it Berlin Strings Vol 2, would be a very interesting product.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 11, 2016)

To me, this just screams Elfman/Burton animations. Those keys, peculiar brass, choirs... so good.


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 11, 2016)

Or even well-produced alt-R&B and trapsoul, which often uses somewhat quirky samples of instruments being played softly.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 11, 2016)

NoamL said:


> A much larger string lineup with all of Berlin's brushes, maybe call it Berlin Strings Vol 2, would be a very interesting product.


This!


----------



## Vastman (Dec 11, 2016)

Given the issues raised about Berlin Strings and it's high cost, hopefully OT will revisit this library, correct the outstanding issues so many have mentioned and just add a much larger string lineup with all of their brushes... seems to me they are at a point where they have some breathing space and could do this...

It would be in line with their otherwise excellent attention to detail...


----------



## Pianolando (Dec 11, 2016)

NoamL said:


> A much larger string lineup with all of Berlin's brushes, maybe call it Berlin Strings Vol 2, would be a very interesting product.



Or just one more, add-on, string orchestra with roughly the same sizes as Berlin strings, but different players... Then they both could be layered for a more Hollywood sounding, huge, string section, and you would have true divisi, LASS-style. That would be a dream come true!

That being said, I totally love Berlin Strings as they are right now as well! Haven't encountered any Contrabass problems, but maybe that's because I rarely use them in a high register.


----------



## mwarsell (Dec 11, 2016)

True, Berlin Strings vol 2. either with new players and keeping it small, ie similar to vol. 1 (so people can combine vol. 1 and 2) or then a normal-sized string section, which can be augmented with vol 1. for even fuller sound.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 12, 2016)

benmrx said:


> To me, this just screams Elfman/Burton animations. Those keys, peculiar brass, choirs... so good.


Ah, so it's not just me that thought that!


----------



## FriFlo (Dec 12, 2016)

NoamL said:


> @mwarsell has a point
> 
> a typical filmscoring orchestra would be
> 
> ...



Thanks for the compliment, Noam! Do you really think, the smaller number of string players sticks out? You said it yourself: it gives more detail and with mockups of orchestral pieces, sometimes the real thing is not the right answere, I believe. I also use Mural and Sable and there I can observe the same thing. Sable, being about half of the size of Berlin Strings, is very often much more suitable, even though the actual number of players of Mural would be more fitting for this kind of piece.
The impression of size is also determined by other factors, like microphone position, low frequency content. Maybe I could have done better in this regard for this piece.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Dec 12, 2016)

samy said:


> But the EDU discount normally does not apply to special offers. Or did you get an EDU discount on the introduction price? That would be crazy



No I'm sure the EDU discount wont be an option for Ark II until the current promo is over, besides the intro pricing is more of a discount! And yes, normally there's no "stacking" of discounts.

It sounds so good...but I need to pay for my hockey league and my, uh, rent...ugh!!!


----------



## Hanu_H (Dec 14, 2016)

So the first demos are out. What do you guys think?

Trough the dark woods make me a bit unsure about the usability of this library. All the soft parts sound amazing but I feel that when it goes to louder parts, it doesn't have enough power. I think I would be frustrated if I could not make a full composition with this library and would be forced to change library and instrumentation for the louder passages.

-Hannes


----------



## Fer (Dec 14, 2016)

Hanu_H said:


> I think I would be frustrated if I could not make a full composition with this library and would be forced to change library and instrumentation for the louder passages.



Thats the reason for what i was hoping another kind of stuff for ark2: the soft dynamics of ark1. I have Mark1 and im very happy with it. But i have the sensation that when i am writting with this library i am inside of a jail of gold. Its of gold because everything sounds absolutely awesome, but its a jail because the lack of flexibility of not having softer dynamics. (Also for the design of the strings sections: strong unisons and octaves).

Now with Mark2 you have two isolated pieces of two different puzzles. Its a pitty that the power of each library is not going to be fully multiplied by the other. But to me the key question is: how much music im going to be able to writte just with this? I can think in an incredible amount of music. As it was obvious, you can writte much more than postapocalyptic stuff.

Anyway, waiting here for more demos…


----------



## Vastman (Dec 14, 2016)

All four demos illustrate the breadth and scope of MA2 very well... last night I just put the first two on endless loop and the more I listened the more I appreciate the winds, unique tonalities, and diversity of things one can do... Sasha's composition already had me hooked and then Adam's unfolding ominous ride made me smile even more...

The two additional demos I just mentioned are:


and



All just use MA2... NOTHING else... Obviously you can create some pretty amazing stuff with just MA2 alone!

I went thru a moment, when the first two compositions were posted of saying, "wtf is this?" and then I came to realize the breadth of uses MA2 offers... it is truly a compelling consideration! Glad I snagged it the first day!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 14, 2016)

Funny, demos never do anything for me, and I rarely listen to them. Amazing things can be done with even crappy libraries, and I'm not one of those composers that can pull that off. I already know my strengths and weaknesses, so I benefit much more by listening/watching the patch walkthroughs. With that said, I'm only seeing a few patches in this library that I would actually use, but damn do those patches sound good! Tempting, but justifiable?


----------



## Vastman (Dec 14, 2016)

I agree walkthroughs are most helpful for me... but as to your question...

it all depends on your perspective...
your our mileage may vary
only you can answer that for you
this can be said in many ways... but it's the simple truth... Unfortunately, it's hard to answer considering many of us can probably cite many things we've bought that we don't really use... I'd have a rather large load of cash if I could return all of these things... Live and hopefully learn! FWIW, I've decided _against _several things over the last couple weeks looking at it that way but MA2 and Ostinato are not among these things...


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 18, 2016)

After taking a step back and looking at what MA2 would offer me, I don't think I can justify this purchase even at the discount price. I mostly want the brass; lot's of great textures there. I SO wish OT would have gone ahead and put euphoniums, bass trombones, and fluegelhorns in a Berlin Brass expansion. And maybe another one for descant horn, coronet, and piccolo trumpet. Take my money!!

The choir sounds amazing, but I want more dynamic range flexibility. It's a great package. And I love MA1. But I think I'll be better served picking up more section specific libraries at this point in time. Probably Berlin Brass first. Maybe even the Spitfire Woodwinds to complement my BWW.

Right now some other, smaller purchases make more sense to me. So now I'm looking at Sonokinetic, Impact Soundworks, Evolution Percussion, and Strezov who are all having sales right now (or soon).


----------



## aelwyn (Dec 20, 2016)

I didn't _really _want this library. I love MA 1, but it's precisely the bombast I adore — something that's clearly not the point of this one. So I initially planned to pass... but then I remembered how I almost immediately regretted not buying Berlin Brass when the pre-order discount was active. Between MA 2's pre-order discount and the loyalty voucher, I was pretty much compelled to buy it.

God, I'm a sucker.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 20, 2016)

Hey, isn't it 12/21 in Berlin now... come on OT get out of bed and loose the hounds "_bitte_..."


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 20, 2016)

The pre-order deal is still on so I could get MA2 at the low price... last minute waffling here...


----------



## benmrx (Dec 20, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> The pre-order deal is still on so I could get MA2 at the low price... last minute waffling here...


I just put my order in 10min. ago  I could waffle no more.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 20, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> The pre-order deal is still on so I could get MA2 at the low price... last minute waffling here...


...if you don't in a few hours you may well regret it, and it'll be too late. OT doesn't seem to have sales very often, if ever, and since you already have MA1 the extra 50€ discount is a tasty bonus too. That's why I did it...

I'm thinking the other stuff you had on your "wish list" (mine too) is more likely to be had at a reduced price at a later date.

Just my 2_¢..._


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 20, 2016)

What appeals to you the most about the package? I am mostly interested in the brass. Had a play with MA1 yesterday and these brass instruments added in would sound amazing. The woodwinds and strings are next. Then maybe the choirs, but I'd rather use the Strezov choirs. The harps, pianos, and percussion are ok but I can replicate those easy enough with other libraries and engineering tricks. Don't care for the harmonium and organ at all.

EDIT: By the way, purchasing this wouldn't keep me from getting my other holiday "wishlist" items which are much cheaper. But it would take funds away from some other large library such as SSW that I'm also looking at and which is also on sale at the moment.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 20, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> What appeals to you the most about the package? I am mostly interested in the brass. Had a play with MA1 yesterday and these brass instruments added in would sound amazing. The woodwinds and strings are next. Then maybe the choirs, but I'd rather use the Strezov choirs. The harps, pianos, and percussion are ok but I can replicate those easy enough with other libraries and engineering tricks. Don't care for the harmonium and organ at all.


Definitely the Brass for me as well, and as I mentioned in one of the "wish list" topics I really need to work on my Brass. I'm thinking SSB + MA2 + Tundra would fill just about any needs for now. I'm hoping SSB goes on sale... I already have Tundra, and MA2 drops tomorrow 

Another thing I really like are the choirs. I want the Strezov Choirs too but the whole Wotan, Freyja, Arva, bundle is likely going to be out of my budget for now unless they have a spectacular bundle sale price. I'd also like to maybe wait and see how SC3 turns out in 2017. In the mean time I have the E/W sub. choirs and 8Dio's Lacrimosa and that, with MA1 + MA2 added, may well be all I need until we get a bit more info on SC3.

I have SSW & some good Solo WW's from Auddicts, Embertone, Soundiron SSW, & E/W, so adding MA1+MA2 would fill the specialized gaps there. More like icing on the cake but not the cake... 

For strings I'm all set and I don't need anything there. MA1+MA2 will fit the in betweens - but, it wasn't a factor in my decision.

All that and the fact that it just sounds so good and the price is unlikely to be lower in the future. I know demo's are well, demo's... but they sure do sound spectacular to me...


----------



## Vastman (Dec 20, 2016)

Galactic... I don't think it's gonna cost you more than $50 to wait and recover, see what others do with it, as long as you do it by the end of January...I got Ark1 for 349 and once the library was issued they bumped it up 50 to 399... as the Ark1 coupon is good till the end of Jan, assume intro price will be the same

This has definitely been a financially exhausting quarter, as far as libraries are concerned...


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 20, 2016)

I like the wide stereo spread of the MA2 strings. It's very different from SCS or CSS. But I might be able to get close to it with other libraries.

As far as brass goes, I have Soundiron SSBE and Cinebrass Core. I'm about to get Bravura Brass in the sale. I'd still like to get Berlin Brass down the road but I'd have my brass covered with these along with MA2. But I could still get by without these specialty brass sections in MA2.

SSW still looks like a nice companion to BWW Main. Is it too late to decide? I'm kind of hoping the deal passes so I don't have to make the choice myself.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 20, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Galactic... I don't think it's gonna cost you more than $50 to wait and recover, see what others do with it, as long as you do it by the end of January...I got Ark1 for 349 and once the library was issued they bumped it up 50 to 399... as the Ark1 coupon is good till the end of Jan, assume intro price will be the same
> 
> This has definitely been a financially exhausting quarter, as far as libraries are concerned...


I just checked OT's webpage and it says MA2 goes up to 599€ after the intro price ends... so it looks like it'll be 549€ with the MA1 discount after the intro price ends today. Only the 50€ MA1 discount lasts until January 28th if I'm reading in correctly...

You may want to check that out for yourself.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 20, 2016)

In the past they've had a pre-order price before release, an intro price for a short time after release, and after that it goes to the full price.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 20, 2016)

Purchased. I'm so ashamed. So excited to combine with MA1 though.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 20, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> I just checked OT's webpage and it says MA2 goes up to 599€ after the intro price ends... so it looks like it'll be 549€ with the MA1 discount after the intro price ends today. Only the 50€ MA1 discount lasts until January 28th if I'm reading in correctly...
> 
> You may want to check that out for yourself.



349e...This is a *PRE-ORDER* price... after that, once a library is released they do an *Intro Price*... I checked and this happened for both Berlin Brass and Ark 1

For Ark1, the price went up 50e
For BB, the price went up 100e, but it is a much costlier library...

All I'm saying... it's xmas! If you're in a pickel, you'll still have time to get a good deal...so you can still get your children/family some presents!


----------



## JanR (Dec 21, 2016)

Cant wait to get my hands on the MA2 choirs!! Just did a ultimate test with MA1 choirs doing Handel's Messiah - And He Shall Purify :D Got pretty cool results! Such an easy to use great sounding choir! Now lets see the realm of lower dynamics choir in MA2


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 21, 2016)

It was tough but I stayed strong. I'd like to congratulate myself for resisting. Pat on the back etc.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> It was tough but I stayed strong. I'd like to congratulate myself for resisting. Pat on the back etc.


I salute you. Well done! Count me among the ranks of the fallen.


----------



## JanR (Dec 21, 2016)

Yay just received download link!!!! :D :D


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2016)

I wasn't nearly as excited as I am now that I'm downloading. Can't wait to disturb the neighbors (well, nothing new here except that now I can disturb them with low dynamic epicness!)


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 21, 2016)

Vastman said:


> 349e...This is a *PRE-ORDER* price... after that, once a library is released they do an *Intro Price*... I checked and this happened for both Berlin Brass and Ark 1
> 
> For Ark1, the price went up 50e
> For BB, the price went up 100e, but it is a much costlier library...
> ...


You're right... the Intro Price is 449€ until Jan 28th so it went up 100€ like BB did. But alas, our friend and colleague "GO" succumbed to temptation and got it for 349€...


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm downloading now at 113.2 Mbps and I'm getting about 1% of a file per second. So, it'll take about an hour to get all 29 files... I have a fat pipe...   

Update: All done. It took 68 minutes.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 21, 2016)

Just missed the intro price as of early this morning. Especially during this month, any extra-curricular purchases come courtesy of sales on Ebay. Finally had a big sale this morning just after 12:00... but I was fast asleep, lol. I was on the cusp price-wise anyway, so I was letting it play out as the Universe deems best... lots of great deals/libraries still in play!


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 21, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> Just missed the intro price as of early this morning. Especially during this month, any extra-curricular purchases come courtesy of sales on Ebay. Finally had a big sale this morning just after 12:00... but I was fast asleep, lol. I was on the cusp price-wise anyway, so I was letting it play out as the Universe deems best... lots of great deals/libraries still in play!


Not to worry... it's only 50€ more if you buy it before Jan. 28th than it was last night... there is still hope...


----------



## Satorious (Dec 21, 2016)

Think I'll still be downloading it by 28th! My download speed has gone from 32Mbps to under 1Mbps - I guess everyone is hitting the server now.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 21, 2016)

Satorious said:


> Think I'll still be downloading it by 28th! My download speed has gone from 32Mbps to under 1Mbps - I guess everyone is hitting the server now.



I went from 113.2Mbps to 32Mbps on file 26 or 29... I'm hoping Continuata doesn't hang or crash-dump on me on 29 of 29... 

*Update*: I just did a "Pause" waited a minute and then did a "Resume" and I'm back to 113.1Mbps...


----------



## Satorious (Dec 21, 2016)

Tried that earlier, and it started downloading the file again from scratch. Will try again on the next part, I'm reluctant to press pause just incase it happens again! (I haven't even got part01.rar yet!). I may get it in time for Christmas!


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 21, 2016)

Every thread about a new release gets the part "The speed is slow, my download is broken, 2 days downloading, etc.". We're right in the middle of that part...

Coming up: "I finished downloading, played with it, sounds great, very happy with my purchase, here's my first demo."!


----------



## Vanni (Dec 21, 2016)

Guys I suggest you ask for manual links and download using JL Downloader, which IMHO is way more reliable than Continuata.
I almost resisted to the pre-order + loyalty discount, but then heard that damned "romantic" demo...and here I am downloading 50 gigs of stuff...


----------



## benmrx (Dec 21, 2016)

Got my download links this morning...., but probably won't get a chance to download till after the Holiday. Looking forward to some real world 'user reviews and demos' though!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 21, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> I'm downloading now at 113.2 Mbps and I'm getting about 1% of a file per second. So, it'll take about an hour to get all 29 files... I have a fat pipe...
> 
> Update: All done. It took 68 minutes.


Lucky bastard. I'm running 16mbps and have been downloading since 10am this morning. Coming up on 1:35pm and I'm only halfway through.... I feel like a kid on Xmas eve- cannot wait for Christmas morning!!!


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 21, 2016)

dcoscina said:


> Lucky bastard. I'm running 16mbps and have been downloading since 10am this morning. Coming up on 1:35pm and I'm only halfway through.... I feel like a kid on Xmas eve- cannot wait for Christmas morning!!!


It's one of the (few) advantages of living in the heart of Silicon Valley...


----------



## mac (Dec 21, 2016)

Downloaded, played, and impressed as I knew I would be. 

What I'm less impressed with is the fact the interface is exactly the same as Ark 1, which makes it that bit harder to see at a glance what library you're looking at. There's brand consistency, but I feel this is form over function on what is an otherwise stellar release @OrchestralTools


----------



## Vastman (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm just up the road, in Oakland and it's only 85mbps... but need to work anyway... to pay for this AND Soto, another lovely Xmas gift I'll be snagging today!!!


----------



## Vastman (Dec 21, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> You're right... the Intro Price is 449€ until Jan 28th so it went up 100€ like BB did. But alas, our friend and colleague "GO" succumbed to temptation and got it for 349€...


*NO! It did NOT go up a 100e... it went up 50e*, from 399 to 449, just like Ark 1... You are comparing it to the coupon price/non coupon price. If you have Ark 1 and apply the coupon, it is 399e again...still _extremely_ generous, imo

What's nice is they are giving folks till the end of January...lots of recovery time...


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 21, 2016)

Vastman said:


> *NO! It did NOT go up a 100e... it went up 50e*, from 399 to 449, just like Ark 1... You are comparing it to the coupon price/non coupon price. If you have Ark 1 and apply the coupon, it is 399e again...still _extremely_ generous, imo
> 
> What's nice is they are giving folks till the end of January...lots of recovery time...


Good point... the *YELLING* helped it sink in...  with me that's needed often, just ask my wife...


----------

